# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع خياطة كم يكلف ووشو يحتاج ..

## دلوعة بوسلامة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله...


خواتي ...

بغيت أستفسر وآخذ رايكن وخبرتكن في مشروع حلمي ....أنا مصممة أزياء مبتدئة ..بس مبدعة وأصمم فساتيني بنفسي ...حلم حياتي أسوي مشروع خياطة ملابس للنساء ..ملابس بيت في البداية وبطور شيئآ فشيئآ ...لين أصمم فساتين ....
مشروع خياطة كم يكلف .....؟؟؟
المحل بفتحة في بيتي ...شو يحتاج بالضبط وكم خسارتة ...العاملة بتكون حرمة فلبينية...
والألات كم تكلف ..شو الأشياء اللي بحتاجها بعد....؟؟؟
أبا أحسب وياكن خواتي كم بيكلفني كل هذا ...عشان أجهز ميزانية حق المشروع ..ودعواتي بالتوفيق للجميع ...لاتحرمونا من ردوركم ...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

6 مشاهدات ومافي اي ارد ...  :Frown:

----------


## أم رواني

بالتوفيق الغاليه ماعندي فكره حبيت ارفع الموضوع...

----------


## glbe

عندي اول شي الديكور شو اللي بتحتاجينه والاسعار مختلفه
من مكان لمكان ...عدة الخياطه والتطريز بعد لكل محل اسعاره الخاصه
عندج بعد المانيكانات اللي بتحطينهن تقريبا كبدايه 10 بس وبيكلفنج في حدود 1000
او اقل من جيه وبعدين راتب اعامله او العاملات 1500 يبالج شي جيه فديتج
هذا اللي حضرني حاليا اذا تذكرت اي شي اضافي بخبرج..ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## pinky pearl

تحتاجين المكاين مال الخياطة وفي انواع حسب الخياط الي تبين تنفذينة وفي بعضهن اسعارهن على 3000 وعلى 5000 حسب المكينة 

تحتاجين الخيوط ، الابر، وغيره من معدات الخياطة يمكن تكلفج في حدود 500 درهم 

العاملة هذي بعد مشكلة ، لأن لو بروفيشنال في الخياطة اقل شي تبالها 3000 درهم معاش شهري 

غير تكاليف القطع ... اعداد الغرفة للخياطة من طاولات و غيره 

والخياطة لو انتي تبينها تشتغل عندج بتكون فيزتها عليج ولا بتتخالفين وهذا بروحه تكلفت نقل الفيزة 

ونصيحة اختي لو تبين تبدين مشروعج صح تعلمي اساسيات الخياطة .. لأن لو انتي مب فاهمة الخياطة صعب تفهمين الخياطة كيف تبين يكون تنفيذ الموديل

المحل لو بتفتحينه في بيتج لا تنسي لازم الرخص التجارية (أسألي عنها لأن فيها تكاليف) 

يمكن يكلفج اقل شي 10 الف درهم 

بس عادي هذا بيكون التكلفة الاساسية كبداية (لأنها تشمل كل شي من ديكور ومعدات عاملة وغيره)

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## أمل الدنيا

للرفع 


بالتوفيق .............

----------


## احساس مرهف

انزين وين الاقي الخياطات

----------


## &هجير&

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> بالتوفيق الغاليه ماعندي فكره حبيت ارفع الموضوع...


الله يوفقج الغالية 

مشكورة ع الرفع والمرور



^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> عندي اول شي الديكور شو اللي بتحتاجينه والاسعار مختلفه
> من مكان لمكان ...عدة الخياطه والتطريز بعد لكل محل اسعاره الخاصه
> عندج بعد المانيكانات اللي بتحطينهن تقريبا كبدايه 10 بس وبيكلفنج في حدود 1000
> او اقل من جيه وبعدين راتب اعامله او العاملات 1500 يبالج شي جيه فديتج
> هذا اللي حضرني حاليا اذا تذكرت اي شي اضافي بخبرج..ربي يوفقج اختي




الديكور بيكون سمبل وبسيط ...
الماكينات حدود 1000 وراتب العاملات 1500 تقريبى .......
ثانكس ^_^ الغالية

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> تحتاجين المكاين مال الخياطة وفي انواع حسب الخياط الي تبين تنفذينة وفي بعضهن اسعارهن على 3000 وعلى 5000 حسب المكينة 
> 
> تحتاجين الخيوط ، الابر، وغيره من معدات الخياطة يمكن تكلفج في حدود 500 درهم 
> 
> العاملة هذي بعد مشكلة ، لأن لو بروفيشنال في الخياطة اقل شي تبالها 3000 درهم معاش شهري 
> 
> غير تكاليف القطع ... اعداد الغرفة للخياطة من طاولات و غيره 
> 
> والخياطة لو انتي تبينها تشتغل عندج بتكون فيزتها عليج ولا بتتخالفين وهذا بروحه تكلفت نقل الفيزة 
> ...



بظهر رخصة مبدعة .......مادري هل عليها فلوس ...
الماكينات في ب 3000 و 5000
الابر والخيوط 500
راتب الخياطة 3000
المجموع لين ألحين 11500 من غير القطع والطاولات والديكور 


تسلمين الغالية ... وماعليج زووود والله

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> ربي يوفقج اختي


آمين واليميع يارب ^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> للرفع 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق .............


 مشكوورة عالرفع والمرور والدعوة الطيبة...^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> انزين وين الاقي الخياطات


موجودات ف المكاتب ^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> الله يوفقج اختي


 واليميع ...تسلمين عالمرور ^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

للرفع ^_^

87 مشاهدة والردود قليلة ...........بليز يا ذوات الخبرة احسبوا معايا التكاليف والخساير عشان أوفر ميزانية قد المشروع .........^_^

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## سوارة

ما قصرت بينكي خبرتج اكثر الامور
المكاين الجوكي والبراذر والجانوم اكسن الانواع 
اسالي الخياطه النوع اللي هي متعوده تشتغل عليه اسعارهن تبدا من 3الاف ولازم طاولة قص 
وادوات مثل المقصات والابر والخيوط واقلام التخطيط وغيره حدود ال1000درهم لازم تاخذين اقل شي يكفيج 6 اشهر او سنه لانه توج في البدايه ما ترومين كل شهر تسيرين تشترين 
القطع حاولي تاخذين بالطاقات مره وحده 
الديكور كبدايه خليه بسيط

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله


آمين يارب ويوفقج ويوفق اليميع ^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

> ما قصرت بينكي خبرتج اكثر الامور
> المكاين الجوكي والبراذر والجانوم اكسن الانواع 
> اسالي الخياطه النوع اللي هي متعوده تشتغل عليه اسعارهن تبدا من 3الاف ولازم طاولة قص 
> وادوات مثل المقصات والابر والخيوط واقلام التخطيط وغيره حدود ال1000درهم لازم تاخذين اقل شي يكفيج 6 اشهر او سنه لانه توج في البدايه ما ترومين كل شهر تسيرين تشترين 
> القطع حاولي تاخذين بالطاقات مره وحده 
> الديكور كبدايه خليه بسيط


مشكورة اختي على هالمعلومة القيمة ...أنواع الماكينات .........
الخيوط والدانتيلات والكرستالات حطيت لها ميزانية فوق 5000
اما الماكينات 10000 افكر اييب 3 ماكينات بس طبعا قبل بسألها اهي شو تفضل اتخيط فيه من الماكينات...وفيه بعضها للتطريز...والقطع 10000
والطاولة والكرسي الكبتات والمعاليق شرات محلات الهنود ..كلها يمكن اتكلف 3000 لو اقل..مادري والله..

والديكور سمبل بعدين افكر ان مابيع داخل البيت وزحمة...بفصل وببيع جاهز عالقياسات ..الميديم والسمول والارج...آفضل


شو رايج ختية ^_^

----------


## دلوعة بوسلامة

للرفع ..

----------


## rejawe

الغاليه اذا تعرفين خياط شاطر افضل لج فالبداية تتعاملين معاه بدال ما يكلفج المشروع هالكثر خساير لان العمال وايد يكلفوون و ما تدرين هالمشروع بيمشي و الا و مدام انتي مصممه تقدرين تصممين و اتيبين لج وحده تاخذ القياسات و تروحين بروحج محلات الخياطه و تاخذين الي تحتاجينه و عقب تروحيين للخياط و تشرحيله كل شي و هو ينفذ و عقب شوي شوي لين تفتحين لج محل

و السموحه

----------


## أم رشود

بالتوفيق

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يوفقج

----------


## حبتوتة

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## alshaameh

حبيبتي كلميني ايمان احمد مصممه ومدربه خياطه

----------


## besbes1000

انصحك حبيبتى بعمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع قبل البداية ، اى مشروع بيحتاج انك تعرفى التكاليف وازاى تسوقى للمنتج او الخدمة اللى تعمليها ، وربنا يوفقك ودا موقع بيقدم بعض دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع ممكن يكون مشروع الخياطة موجود اتمنى يفيدك حبيبتى https://www.fekra5.com/دراسة-جدوى

----------

